# New shotgun



## DeLamar.J (Feb 16, 2006)

Beretta is an awsome gun maker. I have a 92fs 9mm and it is the best pistol I have ever shot. This shotgun looks like one of the better shotguns out there, man I want one!!

http://www.compfused.com/directlink/1206/


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 16, 2006)

You're right, that thing is awesome!!  I haven't fire a shotgun in 17 yrs and I'd love to have one!


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 13, 2006)

The Beretta Extrema II looks really good.  I'm also looking at the Winchester SX2 practical.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 13, 2006)

I tried firing a twelve ga. semi one handed...once.  I can't believe the low recoil on that thing.  The guys skill was amazing.


----------



## Franc0 (Mar 24, 2006)

Man! Now that's a skilled shooter. I can imagine the gazillions of rounds that guy went through to get that good. Must be nice.

Franco


----------

